# MMA gym owner faces federal drug charges



## Carol (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Carol (Jul 9, 2009)

Venture Capital Funding.  Yer doin' it wrong.


http://www.lowellsun.com/ci_12775352?source=rss_viewed



> HUDSON, N.H. -- The owner of what he once boastfully referred to as "one of the largest mixed-martial-arts gyms in the country" is facing a federal drug forfeiture complaint -- and possible criminal charges -- after investigators allege he used $60,000 from the large-scale sale of OxyContin in early 2008 to open and equip the Northeast Mixed Martial Arts Academy, and then sold drugs from the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> Although federal prosecutors filed a drug forfeiture complaint last year against the academy at 8 Industrial Drive, Unit 2 in Hudson, N.H., and its owner Scott Ledoux, of Manchester, the case was not unsealed until June 29 by a judge in U.S. District Court in New Hampshire.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 9, 2009)

> U.S. Marshals and Drug Enforcement Administration agents seized various equipment from the gym, including a fighting cage, medicine balls, training dummies, treadmills and other gym equipment, computers, sofas and chairs, and a 2006 Lincoln Navigator, a 2000 Mercedes Benz and 2003 Honda motorcycle, vehicles that were registered to Ledoux and might have been purchased with the proceeds of drug sales.


 
Either the DEA has been a bit overzealous in their confiscation of equipment, or Mr. LeDoux really knows how to stretch $60,000.  He should write a book.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 9, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Either the DEA has been a bit overzealous in their confiscation of equipment, or Mr. LeDoux really knows how to stretch $60,000.  He should write a book.


Under the asset forfeiture laws, anything that was purchased with any part of the proceeds of the illegal act can be taken.  A drug dealer uses his take to make a single car payment -- and the car is subject to forfeiture hearings.  In this case, if the $60K was the seed money for the gym, and paid the initial down payments or lease fees -- it's all able to be targeted.  The stuff is seized pending court hearings, and in that process, those who have greater ownership rights have a chance to get their say.  For example, if the government is going after a car that the guy still owes money on -- the bank has first claim, and is either paid off or can apply their lien to the car and sell it themselves.


----------

